# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  pergola roof over tile house roof

## Lbudgie

Howdy fellas
 I am going to build a thatch roofed pergola in a corner of my older house.
pergola size is about 4.5m x 7m . i would like the thatch roof to hang over the house roof so i have some ventilation and the rain will flow into the house roof gutters. the problem i have is , is  there a product already available to go through the tiled roof to atach the ends of the pergola roof rafters. or do i make some kind of curved bracket thingy that will basicly attach to the facia go under the gutter then bend up and extend up aprox 500mm to atach to the pergola roof rafters some distance from its end.
hope you understand that?
any help apreciated
Thanks
Lbudgie

----------


## ThePope

You're in luck, there's a bracket around to do just what you want.
Pretty sure Bunnings have them at around $50 or 60 a piece. 
Have a look around their website for how they're used.

----------


## julianx

> You're in luck, there's a bracket around to do just what you want.
> Pretty sure Bunnings have them at around $50 or 60 a piece. 
> Have a look around their website for how they're used.

  I've used these before they work fine.I have an interesting story actually. 
About ten or twelve years ago I came up with a similar idea for a job I was working on. I rang the technical guy at tradac to see if it would be in line with regulations. He said " sounds like a great idea you should start selling them". I finished the job and never thought about it again. 6 or 12 months later these things turned up on the market. Always wonder if the guy at tradac pinched my idea.

----------


## Lbudgie

thanks for that Thepope
thats what i need.
just need to find them now.

----------

